# 1965 389 Dipstick Tube Questiom



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

My engine builder called me early on in the build to tell me I needed a dipstick tube extension to direct the dipstick through the windage tray. Having zero idea what he was talking about I told him to take care of it the best way possible. Took a while to find the extension but they got it finished. I go pick up the engine and bring it home to dress it out. My dipstick tube rotates if I take the bolt out of the tab that holds it onto the valve cover. Is this going to cause problems with oil leaks down the road, or is this the correct way for the tube to be?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

yes
the ac dipstick extention tubes were just a slip fit into the stationary block tube


----------



## 1allwallsconstructio (10 mo ago)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> yes
> the ac dipstick extention tubes were just a slip fit into the stationary block tube


hi i have a 1965 pontiac lemans with the 389 motor and only have the tube that goes into oil pan and is leaking , i found the 3 tube kit on ames pontiac website my car has a/c , my question is do i need to remove the oil pan and tranny like mechanic says to replace tube in oil pan are is there an easier fix thanks, also any good mechanics in bay area for me? I'm tired of getting ripped off


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello 
and welcome !!

yes the lower tube goes in only 1 way from inside up and out
on our Pontiacs ... its a bummer and is your lower cracked??
or why does it need replaced 

Scott


----------



## 1allwallsconstructio (10 mo ago)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> Hello
> and welcome !!
> 
> yes the lower tube goes in only 1 way from inside up and out
> ...


im not really sure whats going on i just bought the car and there wasn't no dipsticks i ordered one off eBay for my year and make , the hole was very far down motor barley saw it with flashlight didn't know there was pieces missing anyway i put it in and drove around couple months with no issues until i started to check oil then i guess it dip stick wasn't going in all the way so it started leaking pretty bad my neighbor cut dip stick so it would seal but still leaking


----------

